# Brunners Mantid



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2009)

Got three from Rick since I couldn't find any this year (  ) and I already took pics of them.  







Sup brotha'.






They have a funny head.  






Hiding in the grass.






Try to find it now. And Rick, let other people do it this time. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2009)

Aint he cute, he says back to him " u r bro, up in pic above me!"


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Aint he cute, he says back to him " u r bro, up in pic above me!"


Lol, dont you mean "she".


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2009)

Those look familiar. I tell you I can't find them by just looking. I use a stick to bend the grass down and look for the movement.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 11, 2009)

wow. cool mantis  

these don't need a male to get pregnant right?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Those look familiar. I tell you I can't find them by just looking. I use a stick to bend the grass down and look for the movement.





ABbuggin said:


> Try to find it now. And Rick, let other people do it this time. :lol:


Couldn't resist could you?  

I actually look for mantids the same way, but could find anything but Chinese. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> wow. cool mantis  these don't need a male to get pregnant right?


Your right, they re-produce asexually.


----------



## Stone (Jul 11, 2009)

Their very cool looking


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, by the time I "found" her, and the time I made a pic to show.... I had to edit it. Obviously I saw a piece of grass!  :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL!! :lol: Well at least you got it in your "circle". :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2009)

Beat you to it Kat.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Beat you to it Kat.


Apparently no one can beat 'Mr. Eagle Eye In The Bushes'!! :blink:


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Apparently no one can beat 'Mr. Eagle Eye In The Bushes'!! :blink:


Seems I can't see as well these days so I wouldn't say that but I do have a good eye for mantids. However, these brunners can hide very well. I can't find them with just eyes. Just for these I push the weeds down and look for them moving.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW! Thats a pretty cool mantid!


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2009)

THey get big too. Well, I should say they get long.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> THey get big too. Well, I should say they get long.


lol, that is true.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Seems I can't see as well these days so I wouldn't say that but I do have a good eye for mantids. However, these brunners can hide very well. I can't find them with just eyes. Just for these I push the weeds down and look for them moving.


Well then how in the heck did you find this one? :mellow: It wasn't a 3-D pic that you could push the weeds down and then see the little booger moving! Your eyes must not be as bad as you think (or as bad as mine, lol).


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Well then how in the heck did you find this one? :mellow: It wasn't a 3-D pic that you could push the weeds down and then see the little booger moving! Your eyes must not be as bad as you think (or as bad as mine, lol).


 :lol: because that is ony a small area and I knew it was in there. But they can disappear from you. Took me three hours to find the first one this year and when I did I lost it in the grass and never did find it. But then I found another one and then three more within one foot.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice spot Rick!!  That pic makes me wanna go out there and look for some


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 13, 2009)

The mantids are rather hard to find, I find the ooths more often.  

I'm going to see if I can start a mini "colony" in my back yard. I have the perfect habitat for them. Looking for them there would be a lot easier than driving 1hr. and not find a thing.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 14, 2009)

One shed today, guessing pre-sub or sub. It is hard to tell since they have tiny wings.


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2009)

They shed right before I sent them to you so that was quick.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 14, 2009)

Rick said:


> They shed right before I sent them to you so that was quick.


That is what I was thinking. They are in close vicinity to my gongylus, so they are being kept a little warmer than most of my other inverts.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 14, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> One shed today, guessing pre-sub or sub. It is hard to tell since they have tiny wings.


hard to tell from the pic, but there will still be wings (eventhough small) as adult. If the mantis is about 3 inches long you probably got one more molt to go.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 14, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> hard to tell from the pic, but there will still be wings (eventhough small) as adult. If the mantis is about 3 inches long you probably got one more molt to go.


I'll take a look at the tiny wing buds, but it is about 3" long. Probably sub then. Thanks.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

Had another shed today.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 15, 2009)

could these be found in ohio?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

chris_carson said:


> could these be found in ohio?


Nope.  This is a southern species. North Carolina is actually the "border line" for this species.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Nope.  This is a southern species. North Carolina is actually the "border line" for this species.


What he said. They are found here and south of here. I hear there are alot of them in FL.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

They a bit west too, I know they are in Texas for a fact.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

I wonder why the ooths take so long to hatch in captivity. In the wild they would have to hatch early enough to mature and lay ooths before winter. It seems in the wild they would take less time to hatch.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> I wonder why the ooths take so long to hatch in captivity. In the wild they would have to hatch early enough to mature and lay ooths before winter. It seems in the wild they would take less time to hatch.


I've always wondered that too.........


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

wow! beauty


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 28, 2009)

Old thread, I know.

Are they found in Oklahoma maybe?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 30, 2009)

Denton, TX is the farthest north i have ever heard. This species don't do well if it gets too cold (freezing point for more than 3 days).


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Denton, TX is the farthest north i have ever heard. This species don't do well if it gets too cold (freezing point for more than 3 days).


They are found here but I believe we are at the upper limit of their range. I really don't think they will be found in OK.


----------

